# Is it Just me, or is this just WRONG?



## Big Don (Dec 16, 2007)

I get it. But, damn, it's like leashes on toddlers, it just seems wrong. Immensely practical, but, wrong.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 16, 2007)

It's wrong. It's just another way of getting parents to be lazy. Hanging your kid up so you could use the bathroom without being disturbed or distracted by your toddler wandering off or whatever... sigh...


----------



## BrandiJo (Dec 16, 2007)

i kinda like the idea, if its build in to one of those kiddie back pack things.. you take them off your shoulders hang them up to do the deed then take them back... no worrying about your kiddo peeking  in on someone else's private time and no worry about him splashing in some nasty unwashed toilet 2 stalls down.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 16, 2007)

Now that is a lawsuit waiting to happen when some parent hooks their baby up and doesn't do it properly and the kid falls and gets hurt.  I am just thinking that as a parent, I wouldn't be hanging my kid on any public washroom wall....


----------



## arnisador (Dec 16, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> It's wrong. It's just another way of getting parents to be lazy.



Not lazy...this is a real problem when there's only one parent out at the mall with one or more young kids. However, I too dislike this solution.


----------



## Big Don (Dec 16, 2007)

I hated, HATED the leashed harnesses I saw on toddlers in malls, and amusement parks. I did, that is, right up until my son turned two. Then I began to have a change in attitude...


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm just thinking about someone from another stall thinking, "what's this?" and unhooking the the hooks and unwittingly letting the baby go crashing to the floor. Call me paranoid...


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 16, 2007)

I've seen the ones that are bolted to the wall, and only in the handicapped stall, though never used one.  But I have:

experienced embarrassing, trip-thwarting apparel disasters while trying to right the turn-over stroller with toddler securely strapped in and comforted the bruised, screaming baby,
worried exceedingly about permanently damaging the arm or shoulder I was hanging on to, preventing said toddler from escaping under the stall wall or door,
faced the horrified stares of strangers who overheard me admonishing my babies for exhibiting behavior they did *not* learn from me whilst trying to relieve myself,
resorted to things I never thought I'd have to with "proper parenting."
Not gonna judge here.


----------



## crushing (Dec 16, 2007)

Looks like a GREAT idea to me.  Leave the kid in the car?  With a stranger?  Sometimes when you gotta go, ya just gotta go.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Dec 16, 2007)

I wonder if those would hook over a ceiling fan...

Hehe, it's like the state fair!


J/k, my wife wouldn't let me do that to our kids either ;p


----------



## 14 Kempo (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm not a parent, but I would think that this type of idea would be better than leaving an infant alone in a public restroom or having that infant crawl around on the filthy floor. What exactly do parents do now when doing their business? Keep the kid on their lap? Set them on the floor? Leave them on the counter? Sit them in a chair outside of the restroom? 

What's the answer from those of you that have been through the situation?


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 16, 2007)

14 Kempo said:


> I'm not a parent, but I would think that this type of idea would be better than leaving an infant alone in a public restroom or having that infant crawl around on the filthy floor. What exactly do parents do now when doing their business? Keep the kid on their lap? Set them on the floor? Leave them on the counter? Sit them in a chair outside of the restroom?
> 
> What's the answer from those of you that have been through the situation?


The picture is of an infant - I would haul the stroller into the handicapped stall, especially if there were more than one of them.  If I couldn't do that, I'd bring him/her in and set him/her on my lap - this is not great when you have to wipe or when they squirm.  Even worse if they happen to follow your example and go to the point of leaking whilst sitting on your lap and you're sitting on the toilet.

During toddlerhood, I brought them in, standing and walking, with me and asked them to look away.  This usually did the trick until someone else came in with a toddler who played peek-a-boo with my todder in the gap between the door and the wall; not long after, they would seek each other's company via under-the-door escape or entrance.

As they became older, they would go into the bathroom with me and stand outside the stall waiting.

My youngest is nine now and if just he and I are out and I have to go, I send him to the men's room whether he has to go or not; it's potty time for everyone.  We meet outside the doors.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 16, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> During toddlerhood, I brought them in, standing and walking, with me and asked them to look away.



Yes, my wife did the same! 

This is a real problem, so I'm loathe to poke fun at aproposed solution, even though I am not fond of this one...infants held precariously at heights just says "danger" to me.


----------



## mrhnau (Dec 16, 2007)

As a somewhat recent parent, I can see why someone would do that. Still, as some have mentioned, there are probably better/safer solutions. I'd personally be worried that someone would run off with the kid!



arnisador said:


> This is a real problem, so I'm loathe to poke fun at aproposed solution, even though I am not fond of this one...infants held precariously at heights just says "danger" to me.


Lots of people have those little bouncers, toss kids in the air to entertain them., have staircases that are not guarded... potential danger lurks everywhere! I still have shoulder damage from when I was a toddler. Dad tossed me in the air and grabbed me by one arm instead of two when I came down. Dislocation that still causes me heartache at times... gotta be careful!


----------



## Big Don (Dec 16, 2007)

Dave Leverich said:


> I wonder if those would hook over a ceiling fan...
> 
> Hehe, it's like the state fair!
> 
> ...


Outside of the tailgate of your pickup... wWHHHHEEEEEEE


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Dec 17, 2007)

I bet the wife wouldn't mind getting me one of those, that way she wouldn't have to worry about me wandering around, would be a great way to help me get to sleep too, trying to get out and all.


----------



## tellner (Dec 17, 2007)

Another clumsy overpriced product. Duct tape is cheap and easy to carry.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Dec 17, 2007)

Funniest thing was, well we wanted to make pottie time a positive thing right? So we'd be like 'Yay! You went poopie good job!'. Um, it's kind of hilarious when your 3 year old does that as you're leaving the bathroom at the grocery store heh. YAY Daddy you went poopie!!!


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 17, 2007)

Dave Leverich said:


> Funniest thing was, well we wanted to make pottie time a positive thing right? So we'd be like 'Yay! You went poopie good job!'. Um, it's kind of hilarious when your 3 year old does that as you're leaving the bathroom at the grocery store heh. YAY Daddy you went poopie!!!


When mine were three they couldn't breath well enough when leaving the bathroom with me to say anything.:lol:


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 17, 2007)

Dave Leverich said:


> Funniest thing was, well we wanted to make pottie time a positive thing right? So we'd be like 'Yay! You went poopie good job!'. Um, it's kind of hilarious when your 3 year old does that as you're leaving the bathroom at the grocery store heh. YAY Daddy you went poopie!!!


Ah yes! I forgot about that!  My daughter used to cheer too! :lol2:


theletch1 said:


> When mine were three they couldn't breath well enough when leaving the bathroom with me to say anything.:lol:


:lfao:


----------



## jim777 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm just so glad that after 10 straight years of diapers all 4 of our kids are past that now  I would have been frightened that a child would fall out of that, to be honest. But, when you have little kids sometimes your only choices are between a number of bad options! 

Those were great days though, when the kids were small enough to need things like that, whether they got them or not.


----------

